# Common Dietary Fat and Intestinal Microbes Linked to Heart Disease



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Common Dietary Fat and Intestinal Microbes Linked to Heart Disease ScienceDaily – A new pathway has been discovered that links a common dietary lipid and intestinal microflora with an increased risk of heart disease, according to a Cleveland Clinic study published in the latest issue of Nature. The study shows that people who eat a [...]

*Read More...*


----------

